# This old cleaver restoration.



## hawgrider

This was one of 2 cleavers handed down to me from my grandfather who was a butcher among many other things he did during his life like riding Harleys in the wall of death back in the early 1900's

This cleaver is a 9" the other is a 10" that I may show later.
Anyway the scales have been taped up for years as I used it for the last 30 years.

My good friend Robie here at PF has come thru again with some gorgeous walnut and orange osage blanks so that I can restore this relic to its former glory. I can't thank Robie enough for providing these beautiful blanks for me to make some new scales.

So here we go slow but sure.










Made in Buffalo NY White 9" 1837 is the marking.


----------



## Robie

I am envious of your meat clever.


----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> I am envious of your meat clever.


Oldy but goody. I'm guessing 1837 is the company "White" founding date. Not sure when this cleaver was made but Im about 60 years old and Grandpa had it for at least over half his life? So its got to be close to a 100 years old?


----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> Oldy but goody. I'm guessing 1837 is the company "White" founding date. Not sure when this cleaver was made but Im about 60 years old and Grandpa had it for at least over half his life? So its got to be close to a 100 years old?


 Some times you can get a close date by search the stamped logo. Often they companies make slight changes or change location where it is stamped at some point.
I got lucky on grandma's butchering knife's the wood is in very good shape.


----------



## Slippy

Robie said:


> I am envious of your meat clever.


Oddly, that is not the first time I've heard that...:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie

Slippy said:


> Oddly, that is not the first time I've heard that...:tango_face_grin:


Punctuation makes all the difference.:devil:

I am envious of your meat clever.

I am envious of your meat, clever.


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> Some times you can get a close date by search the stamped logo. Often they companies make slight changes or change location where it is stamped at some point.
> I got lucky on grandma's butchering knife's the wood is in very good shape.


Looks like maybe 1920's

https://www.etsy.com/listing/248325140/heavy-antique-l-i-j-white-meat-cleaver?show_sold_out_detail=1


----------



## SOCOM42

Well see if you can outdo yourself with this one!

I got one to do if I ever get around to it.


----------



## hawgrider

SOCOM42 said:


> Well see if you can outdo yourself with this one!
> 
> I got one to do if I ever get around to it.


Be pretty happy if I can at least do as good as the boning knife scale project. Robie sent me a back up plan if things go awry.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> I am envious of your meat clever.


Words I have never anticipated saying, but I also am envious of Hawgrider's meat cleaver!! I don't have a proper meat cleaver in my collection.


----------



## bigwheel

Nice specimens. Never owned a clever but always wanted one. I argued for weeks with a guy on a bbq forum about the difference of what yankees call Osage Orange and Texas folks call Boi de' Arc..heavy on the french. lol. Its pretty highly prized as fence posts out in the hick areas. Havent sent it used much much for knife or gun handles. but it should be tops.Rumored not to rot or be bug proof or something. Would be gret to see a chunk stained up nice. Sorry to report..no it do not burn as hot as mesquite no matter what it says in the old farmers Almanac. lol.


----------



## Smitty901

Dating things like that can be hard. Village forge I found out by talking with someone that that worked their at a very young age they moved the stamp from the blade to the handle in 1940. Stuff like that helps at least get a closer number


----------



## hawgrider

Took a while grinding down the tang so the scales would sit flat. Finally got the holes drilled and the front of the scales rounded off.


----------



## hawgrider

Hey Robie I noticed right away the orange osage doesn't seem to burn as easy on the end grain as the purple heart. It will still burn but with a light touch on the belt sander its a little easier not to burn.


----------



## Robie

hawgrider said:


> Hey Robie I noticed right away the orange osage doesn't seem to burn as easy on the end grain as the purple heart. It will still burn but with a light touch on the belt sander its a little easier not to burn.


Good. I haven't worked with it it a long time. I know the purpleheart burns like crazy.

Glad to see you went with the OO. It's a lot denser and heavier than the walnut and may be better suited for something like a cleaver.

Things are lookin' good!


----------



## hawgrider

Got the pins cut and fitted.










While test fitting the scales I realized it was going to be tough getting the front of the scales on the belt sander after the glue up so I put some shape to them before I do the epoxy. Glue up is next.


----------



## SOCOM42

Getting better!


----------



## Mad Trapper

Hawg, you are going to like the osage orange, it will loose color unless you coat it, I use real marine spar. Don't try the urethane crap.

The wood will burn working it. Tuff as nails.









P.S. I've got a huge mullberry coming down. They say it's like osage. Any experience? I've got a small lumber mill.


----------



## hawgrider

Those are some good looking knives there Trapper.

I'm thinking I'll use the butcher block oil for the finish. I liked the results on the purple heart scales I did.


----------



## hawgrider

Finally got to the glue up this morning.
Gotta be quick with a 5 min set time on this epoxy.


----------



## Slippy

hawgrider said:


> Finally got to the glue up this morning.
> Gotta be quick with a 5 min set time on this epoxy.


Absolutely Bee-U-Ti-Ful work Hawg!


----------



## hawgrider

Slippy said:


> Absolutely Bee-U-Ti-Ful work Hawg!


The jury is still out. :vs_cool: But the glue up went better than I was expecting as that was a lot of surface area to cover and then put it all together and clamp in under 5 minutes...

I gotta tell ya I was a little nervous lol!

Letting dry over night and start sanding and shaping tomorrow.


----------



## Joe

@hawgrider the wood has a beautiful color! Someday you can pass it down to your grandkids.


----------



## hawgrider

Joe said:


> @hawgrider the wood has a beautiful color! Someday you can pass it down to your grandkids.


This is the first time actually I've laid my eyes and hands on orange osage wood and like you say the color is beautiful.

Ended up letting the epoxy cure 2 days. Cut the pins and started on the belt sander. Slow but sure so I can minimize any burn from the belt sander. Lots more to grind off.


----------



## SOCOM42

Looking good!:tango_face_smile::tango_face_smile:


----------



## Robie

I like it!


----------



## hawgrider

Finally found the edge of the tang all the way around. Round off the edges next up.


----------



## SOCOM42

Looking like a pro job to me, great work!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I can hear the steaks sizzling already!


----------



## Slippy

hawgrider said:


> Finally found the edge of the tang all the way around. Round off the edges next up.


Hey Hawg!

I ain't lying, that is one cool and well done project. If a bunch of us don't meet up at somebody's fire pit for BBQ, Bourbon and great Stories, shame on us!

Great job!


----------



## hawgrider

Thanks fellas yeah so far so good for using crude tools.
Next trick will be to somehow get a rounded edge on the curve.
Wish me luck :vs_worry:


----------



## Robie

If you have a drafting compass, determine the bottom of your radius....put the pointed end on top and draw a line on the sides (both faces). Then, put the sharp end on the sides and draw a line around the top and bottom.
This will give you a line to work to and help keep the radius even.


----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> If you have a drafting compass, determine the bottom of your radius....put the pointed end on top and draw a line on the sides (both faces). Then, put the sharp end on the sides and draw a line around the top and bottom.
> This will give you a line to work to and help keep the radius even.


I've got a set of dividers I use for leather work. I may be able to scribe a line with those that's a good idea Robie as that's my concern with the shape of this handle is being able to keep the radius as even as possible in the curve of the finger area.


----------



## Robie

You can probably accomplish the same thing with a pencil and a rigid finger as a depth gauge. It doesn't matter how messy you get with the pencil as it's all going to be sanded away.


----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> You can probably accomplish the same thing with a pencil and a rigid finger as a depth gauge. It doesn't matter how messy you get with the pencil as it's all going to be sanded away.


Good point... no pun intended. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SOCOM42

You can get a small sanding drum with a 1/4 inch shank, get one and assorted grit drums to do the contours.

You can use it in a drill press or a electric hand drill.

Forgive me if I am talking out of my ass.


----------



## hawgrider

SOCOM42 said:


> You can get a small sanding drum with a 1/4 inch shank, get one and assorted grit drums to do the contours.
> 
> You can use it in a drill press or a electric hand drill.
> 
> Forgive me if I am talking out of my ass.


Hmm I do have a dremel but that may be slower than molasses but.. it may come in handy on the curve.


----------



## SOCOM42

hawgrider said:


> Hmm I do have a dremel but that may be slower than molasses but.. it may come in handy on the curve.


I would get one about 1 inch or larger, up to two inch to use. dremel stuff is too small.

Oh, you can cut a template out of cardboard for the radius.

I would take my die grinder to it with 1/4" carbide cutters to rough it out, runs at 50,000 RPM.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I rough the round into edges, by eye when I do knifes. For profile what _feels good in your hand.
_
With osage real rough grit sandpaper, hand sanded. You won't get deep enough scratches on osage with 50-80 grit that won't clean up quick with 220. For concave surfaces, you can wrap a piece of paper around a large dowel/old broomstick handle section. Put a few staples in to hold it in place. Slow but results are good.

For first shaping, even a 4" cutoff grinder, then work by hand with coarse paper


----------



## hawgrider

Some good ideas fellas! The boning knife I did was easy as it was straight no curves so I did that one all on the belt sander. This cleaver though is going to he a little more challenging.


----------



## Mad Trapper

hawgrider said:


> Some good ideas fellas! The boning knife I did was easy as it was straight no curves so I did that one all on the belt sander. This cleaver though is going to he a little more challenging.


Hawg,

Have a look at my knives on post #18. Those were blank blades/tangs and scales to start.

I thought, how will I use this? and best way to hold it?

The larger knife is a nice steak knife, but also useful other wise. I ground the tang a bit to make the fingerholds before I fit the scales. The fingerholds allow both index/ring fingers to hold up front, but also just using my index up front. Room for rest of hand. It looks like the top/front of scale is mismatached to tang, but that's the picture. Think about carving......

The smaller/parer . I wanted to use my index finger up front only, then the middle/ring on the rest of the handle. I also ground the tang a bit before fitting scales. It works great. Think about paring.....

Anyway think about how you want to chop with this, how to hold, does it fit your hand? Think about You chopping with .............


----------



## hawgrider

Almost. A little more 400 grit and a little tweaking. It sure is getting purdy!


----------



## SOCOM42

Almost time for you to go on Forged in Fire, you do a better handle job than any of the contestants I have watched.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider

SOCOM42 said:


> Almost time for you to go on Forged in Fire, you do a better handle job than any of the contestants I have watched.:tango_face_grin:


Haha I've been want to hammer out some iron. Would like to get a little hobby forge. I have a real nice anvil that was my dads.


----------



## Robie

Beautiful work.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Nice work Hawg.

Besides sentimental value, 100% better than anything you can find new.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> Nice work Hawg.
> 
> Besides sentimental value, 100% better than anything you can find new.


One would probably have to take out a second mortgage in order to buy the same quality of steels these days.


----------



## hawgrider

I'm going to call it done. Pretty damn good for a wrench.:vs_bananasplit: Remember wood is for burning and I do my best wood work with a chainsaw :vs_lol:
Finished sanding and put some mineral oil on.

Thanks again to Robie here at PF for his time and supplying the really cool orange osage wood blanks.

He also sent me some nice looking walnut blanks. Future prodject? I may have something in mind for those.


----------



## Robie

Outstanding!


----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> Outstanding!


Thanks to you sir I had quality blanks that you made for me to start with. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Mad Trapper

hawgrider said:


> Thanks to you sir I had quality blanks that you made for me to start with. Thanks for all your help.


Hawg, nice work!

What was your final finish?

I went with marine spar for the ones used in the sink.


----------



## stevekozak

That looks great, Hawg!! Could a guy get you to take a final photo of the whole cleaver now you have the new handles?


----------



## hawgrider

Mad Trapper said:


> Hawg, nice work!
> 
> What was your final finish?
> 
> I went with marine spar for the ones used in the sink.


I decided just to go with food grade butcher block mineral oil like I did with the Boning knife I did. Might as well since I bought a bottle of it.



stevekozak said:


> That looks great, Hawg!! Could a guy get you to take a final photo of the whole cleaver now you have the new handles?


 Well that's a pretty darn good idea. I'll put one up. Yeah prolly shoulda done that eh! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider

I think I'll make a leather guard for it since I have a hunk of veg tan hanging around.


----------



## Robie

Just sticking my nose where it doesn't belong.

This might be a good design idea. Something to cover the blade 1.5"-2" up and then two straps with snaps. Would save a little bit of leather and protect the blade.


----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> Just sticking my nose where it doesn't belong.
> 
> This might be a good design idea. Something to cover the blade 1.5"-2" up and then two straps with snaps. Would save a little bit of leather and protect the blade.
> 
> View attachment 105883


Actually your on to something there! I was thinking a different route but I think I like this better hmm... yes definitely yes great idea Robie.


----------



## Robie

Oh gosh, you're just sayin' that.....:vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> Oh gosh, you're just sayin' that.....:vs_laugh:


Hahaha not at all I was going to use twice the leather and slip the cleaver blade all the way in with a strap at the end near the scales. Your plan will look much better and save leather. An extra snap is no problem I have a bag of them. Genius Robie genius! :vs_cool:


----------



## RubberDuck

Excellent color on the wood I really like them both and the sheath idea is really nice design


----------



## Robie

You may not have all the latest and greatest woodworking tools but...*you are a true craftsman*: someone who takes pride in their work.

Nice job!


----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> You may not have all the latest and greatest woodworking tools but...*you are a true craftsman*: someone who takes pride in their work.
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> View attachment 105887
> View attachment 105889


Dang... I've never been called a craftsman before. Been called a lot of things but not that. :tango_face_wink:

The fanciest tool I had for the scales project is a cheapo belt sander and a drill motor. Everything was done with old mix match hand tools.

Make do with whatcha got right?

I did have expert support staff from a few of you guys here so credit due where credit due. Thanks to all!


----------



## stevekozak

hawgrider said:


> I think I'll make a leather guard for it since I have a hunk of veg tan hanging around.


That looks great, Hawg!! I am back to my huge case of Hawgrider Cleaver Envy!!!!:vs_wave:


----------



## hawgrider

stevekozak said:


> That looks great, Hawg!! I am back to my huge case of Hawgrider Cleaver Envy!!!!:vs_wave:


I should post a pic of my big 10" for you guys to see.
Coming soon stay tuned.


----------



## hawgrider

And here is my big 10"

The beast!


----------



## stevekozak

hawgrider said:


> And here is my big 10"
> 
> The beast!


Now you just showing off!! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Damn, that is awesome though!!!


----------



## Mad Trapper

Hawg,

The old handle on the 10" don't look too awful. Try a sanding, it might surprise You.

Use Robbies nice staves where needed.


----------



## hawgrider

Mad Trapper said:


> Hawg,
> 
> The old handle on the 10" don't look too awful. Try a sanding, it might surprise You.
> 
> Use Robbies nice staves where needed.


They are original and not in the greatest shape. But since I mostly use the 9" not sure I'll replace those just yet. Yes maybe a light sanding will dress it up a bit. It may become a wall hanger museum piece? :tango_face_smile:


----------



## bigwheel

Great work on that Sir. Dont get drunk and pass out and let any cute helpful biker chicks stick in the dishwasher lol Dont invite Slippy over to help either. Thanks.


----------



## hawgrider

Finally getting to the leather edge guard got a rain day here so I got it cut out, snaps installed, edge beveled and thread holes punched. Using a design similar to what Robie suggested.


----------



## Smitty901

It looks great. Some of older blades were made of really good steel . They taKe a good edge I sure like seeing them go back to work.


----------



## hawgrider

Edge guard done. Good enough for who its for.


----------



## SOCOM42

Great looking, now all you have to do is get a forge, belt grinder and a trip hammer.


----------



## bigwheel

Good job. Wonder as old as it is if if ever been used to cleave any craniums or maybe whack a few fingers to make em sing? Looks like its from Noo Yawk where the mafia hangs out. Hmmm. We might need a Texas Ranger to give it a test for human blood. Smart thinking. Nothing like solving old crimes.


----------



## RubberDuck

Perfect can't wait to see your axe version


----------



## Mad Trapper

Hawg, what sort of tool did you use to punch out the holes on the edge guard? I need to get one.


----------



## hawgrider

RubberDuck said:


> Perfect can't wait to see your axe version


Ah yes my new Axe.... geesh been so busy I haven't got to that yet but its coming. will build that neck sleeve and a blade cover for that soon.



Mad Trapper said:


> Hawg, what sort of tool did you use to punch out the holes on the edge guard? I need to get one.


I bought this set from Tandy and love it works very nicely. Pricey but it was worth the money.

Diamond Hole Chisel Set
https://www.tandyleather.com/en/product/diamond-hole-chisel-set


----------



## hawgrider

bigwheel said:


> Good job. Wonder as old as it is if if ever been used to cleave any craniums or maybe whack a few fingers to make em sing? Looks like its from Noo Yawk where the mafia hangs out. Hmmm. We might need a Texas Ranger to give it a test for human blood. Smart thinking. Nothing like solving old crimes.


Grandpa had a farm back in the old days in upstate NY He butchered some cows with it and .... who knows what else:devil: I've got his bone saw too that project is coming up soon as well. Back to the cleaver I've been chopping whitetail with it for 30 years or more Its been a great tool.


----------



## Robie

Nice work...as usual.


----------



## Robie

Do you use a stitching pony?

Here's one I made from some scrap a few years ago. They really make stitching a lot easier.


----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> Do you use a stitching pony?
> 
> Here's one I made from some scrap a few years ago. They really make stitching a lot easier.
> 
> View attachment 106377


No but after a couple of years wrestling long sewing jobs I really want one. I almost pulled the trigger the other day.

That is a very nice looking horse that you made! You got the skills! Hey Robie you been holding out on me I didn't know you did leather work?

I've only dove in to leather craft in the last couple years when My dad died I was able to get a few leather tools from my dad before my evil sister and her husband stole everything.


----------



## Robie

I just dabble in it; nothing compared to your skills.

Here are a few things....


----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> I just dabble in it; nothing compared to your skills.
> 
> Here are a few things....
> 
> View attachment 106379
> View attachment 106381
> View attachment 106383
> View attachment 106385


Ah bah lony Im a total greenhorn novice at best. Looks like some great work there to me.

I spy an hatchet with the protective sleeve and blade guard... I just bought a new chopper myself and plan to do the same/ similar set up you have there.

You sir have some skills!


----------

